

Facebook apps, the Facebook trap - hhm
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2007/11/facebook-apps-facebook-trap.html

======
johnrob
A lot of people criticize facebook using the "fad" concept. However, I find
that hard to digest because of the investment we've all made in facebook.
We've got our friends in it, and we rely on it to stay abreast of what they
are doing. It has significant mindshare. It is becoming an internet within the
internet, if you factor in the percentage of time spent on facebook vs total
time online. Sure, this could all change. Similar arguments have been made
about eBay's hold on auctions, but nothing has dented their majority share
yet. My point is, UNLESS something big happens, facebook is going to be a
major player. If you argue for a downturn, you have to explain what this big
thing is and why it will happen. The burden of proof is on that side of the
debate.

~~~
Goladus
Facebook doesn't even have a majority share yet. Unlike eBay with auctions,
there is no winner yet in the social network space unless you count MySpace.
Also, most people have trouble duplicating eBay's services successfully. In
contrast, for any given feature of Facebook there are probably already plenty
of existing alternatives; before you even consider the primary competition
like MySpace and Bebo.

[http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/12/theres-no-such-
thin...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/12/theres-no-such-thing-as-
social-network.html)

Message boards, Reddits, YouTubes, Blogspots, Flickrs, MMORPG's, eHarmonies,
Wikis, and of course just plain old email and the ancient concept of a home
page still solve the problems that Facebook solves.

Facebook helps you find people and stay in touch. Personally, I have not had
much success with it, and if you're not finding people there's really nothing
to use it for.

------
staunch
I think that if you already have a destination and some technology of your own
building a Facebook app could be an investment. You'll probably have to create
something resembling an API to your own site/technology just to create an app
inside Facebook. That same effort and the knowledge you gain will help you
take advantage of any new hot "platforms" in the future.

------
copenja
He claims that nobody goes to myspace anymore.

But last time I checked myspace was still getting 1.5 BILLION page views a
day...

Still ahead of facebook...

~~~
tlrobinson
Of the people _I_ care about, none use MySpace.

I find MySpace incredibly trashy. Unfortunately, I fear Facebook is heading in
that direction. Silly Facebook apps are Facebook's equivalent of MySpace
users' annoying CSS styles and auto-playing media.

------
johnrob
"Club Facebook" has more people and a wider demographic than any other club
I've ever seen.

~~~
bilbo0s
I think what he may be trying to point out is that perhaps the kids that are
10 - 14 years old right now may enjoy a "Club Penguin" off shoot more than
"Club Facebook".

Which one will be more profitable long-term? Who can say.

The tourists still find the Buddha Bar a "must hit" spot in Paris. Even though
the "globally hip" crowd hangs out more in La Republique, Le Marais, or even
Monmartre now. Eschewing what they perceive to be the pretentiousness of the
Champs Elysee.

He is right when he says that these things fall in and out of fashion
cyclically. During the Jazz age Harlem was hot, falling out of favor in the
70s and 80s, only to enjoy an admittedly controversial renaissance in the 90s
to the present. Musical instruments may have had a brisk trade in Harlem
during the Jazz age, but now something a little more bland is in order if you
want to make money. Think Pottery Barn. (I know . . . it saddens the heart)

It is wise to try to strike while the iron is hot rather than build a business
that is dependent on its heat.

